# wiring in speakers



## benji69 (Feb 1, 2012)

I am wanting to put in. 2 jbl 6x9 speakers into my pickup and I was wonder what I need to go from my head unit to my speakers. My head unit is an after market jvc


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

white, tan, purple and green are your speaker wire colors. The ones with the black stripes are your negatives.


----------

